# Raised White Lettered Tires



## ram1 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi all, Im new to posting, as I've gained so much knowledge from reading all your posts. My question is about painting the raised lettering on 1/24-25th scale car or truck tires. I have tried with no success to paint the letters with every type of fine brush I could find. It just blotchs and makes a mess. Is there any technique that is used to paint these? I see many pictures of them done and they look real scale! Thanks for any info and Yes I'm another Pennsylvania guy!!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Acrylic paint with a very fine brush is about the way to go... or buy some tire decals. sometimes you can flip the kit tire over and put rub on decal lettering on it. Or get some new tires that are pre printed, etc.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I used to get good results from using paint pens. The tips are stiff enough that you can pull them across the lettering without trailing down the sides.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Whatever you do DO NOT use an oil based paint to do the lettering. It will never completely dry.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

The only thing that will dry on the "rubber" tires is acrylic paint like the other guys have said. Try using a pointed toothpick instead of a brush. Hope that helps some. Mo


----------



## ram1 (Dec 24, 2007)

I want to thank all you guys for the great advice. Thank You I will start practicing those techniques to see what works best for me.


----------



## kc7wzl (Dec 5, 2012)

you can put a thin film of paint on one of those cd blanks that come on top of cd spools to apply the paint. also you can use one of those pencil eraser toppers as well. basically after you put a thin film of paint. press down the raised lettering down lightly on the thin film and lift back up.. I use the eraser on things like raised detail on things like taillights ( IE the amt 1966 Riviera model ). hope this helps.. it helped me a ton on those hallow letters on some Goodyear tires.


----------



## ram1 (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes it did help alot! Thanks for all the great advice and I always wondered why the tires I did manage to detail always remained tacky. Thanks for all the replies:wave:


----------

